# MVC / MVP erkennen



## Heady86 (21. Dez 2009)

Hi zusammen,

in folgendem GWT Beispielcode würde ich prinzipiell ein MVC Muster erkennen:

```
Tree myTree= new Tree(); 
TreeGrid myTreeGrid= new TreeGrid();
TreeNode[]data= new TreeNode[]{
//Create Nodes
};
myTree.setData(data); //Fill
myTreeGrid.setData(myTree);//Connect
```

myTree wäre das Model; myTreeGrid die visuelle Komponente, also View;

Allerdings hätte ich hier jetzt direkt keinen Controller. Wenn jetzt der Tree anschließend in einer GUI abgebildet wird, spricht man dann schon vom MVP Muster? Oder bin ich hier allgemein total auf dem Holzweg ???:L


----------



## Heady86 (23. Dez 2009)

Eigentlich hätte das besser unter "Sonstiges->Softwareentwicklung" gepasst, dort gehts ja schließelich um Design Patterns 

Vllt kann das ja jemand bei Gelegenheit verschieben.

Kann noch jemand was zur eigentlichen Frage sagen?


----------



## DamienX (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

also erst mal muss ich sagen dass ich Anfangs die Frage falsch verstanden habe und dann n wenig abgeschweift
bin. Da ich mir aber n bisschen Mühe fürs recherchieren gegeben habe häng ichs mal mit dran.

Der Controller ist meiner Ansicht nach die GUI bzw. das Rendering und Eventmanagement dahinter. 
Sobald die Daten gesetzt werden, bekommt das (wahrscheinlich) das GUI mit und leitet die 
nötigen schritte ein um Daten und Anzeige synchron zu halten. Wie das System aber genau
aussieht kann man so nicht sagen. Da braucht man technische Details.


Und hier die Antwort auf die Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen MVC und MVP.


			
				DamienX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon einmal gestellt und auf Basis
> dieses Artikel versuch ich das mal zu beantworten. Angaben ohne gewähr!
> 
> MVC or MVP Pattern ? Whats the difference? - Todd Snyder - Infragistics Community
> ...



Mfg Alex


----------

